# Slayed the snapps !!!!!!!!!



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Went out today with Ron19 and Paul, started fishing at about 0730 six people limited out by 0830, thru many back, and got a big king while we were out ! Thank you Ron for a GREAT time !!!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Your depleting the ARS !!! I'll never catch 1 now.:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> Your depleting the ARS !!! I'll never catch 1 now.:thumbsup:


Lol!

Good jobs on the snapps, those are some nice ones!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> Went out today with Ron19 and Paul, started fishing at about 0730 six people limited out by 0830, thru many back, and got a big king while we were out ! Thank you Ron for a GREAT time !!!!!


 
OK now you have to change your name to fishslayer. Good job.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Reed, had a blast haulin in the snapper with you and the better half today. Oh, did you mention you caught the hoss out of the bunch??

A great day with good friends.....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

dang dude, that is sweet, Ms Penny and I went out this morning, only put 1, in the boat,, 25 inch,, threw back bunch of shorts,, then watched the super boat races.. good day..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job Ron...


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a blast, thanks Ron for putting us on the fish. Reed, that was a huge snapper you hauled in.


----------

